# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tìm hiểu 5 côn trình kiến trúc lạ lùng nhất trên thế giới

## tvnam007

*1. Tu viện Meteora - Hy Lạp*

Tu viện Metéora (trong tiếng Hy Lạp có nghĩa là “lơ lửng trong không trung” hay “ở trên thiên đàng”) gồm một nhóm 6 tu viện và là khu phức hợp lớn nhất, quan trọng nhất của các tu viện dòng chính thống giáo phương Đông ở Hy Lạp. Sáu tu viện được xây dựng trên các trụ cột đá sa thạch tự nhiên. 

 

Đây được coi là một trong những ví dụ mạnh mẽ nhất về thiết kế kiến trúc dành riêng cho sự ẩn dật ở một nơi chỉ để thiền định và cầu nguyện.Hệ thống tu viện này được xây dựng cao hơn 400m so với thung lũng Peneas, gần thị trấn Kalambaka vào khoảng thế kỉ XIV- XV. Hiện nay, chỉ còn 4 tu viện nhỏ thuộc hệ thống này: Aghios Stephanos, Aghia Trias, Varlaam và Meteoron.
 

Ban đầu, để tới được tu viện, lối đi duy nhất chỉ là 2 thang dây dài quấn vào nhau và 1 tấm lưới lớn để leo. Vì vậy, ghé thăm tu viện gần như là điều bất khả thi. Tuy nhiên, theo thông *tin moi* gần đây cho biết mọi chuyện đã được cải thiện đáng kể khi các bậc thang cắt vào vách đá đã tạo ra hẳn một con đường dẫn tới tu viện.

*2. Đền thờ Taung Kalat, Myanmar
*
Đền thờ Taung Kalat nằm gần núi lửa đã ngừng hoạt động Popa, tọa lạc trên đỉnh một núi lửa cao hơn 737m so với xung quanh khu trung tâm Miến Điện (Myanmar), khoảng 50km về phía Đông Nam Bagan. Bạn sẽ cần đi 777 bậc thang để lên đến đỉnh và thưởng ngoạn khung cảnh vô cùng hùng vĩ. 

Ở xung quanh còn có rất nhiều khỉ Macaque sinh sống và đây đã trở thành một điểm thu hút khách du lịch đến với Taung Kalat. 

*

3. Tu viện Taktsang Palphug, Bhutan*
Tu viện Taktsang, còn được biết đến với cái tên “Nơi ẩn náu của hổ”, nằm trên một vách đá dốc cao 900m so với thung lũng Paro. Sườn núi rất dốc gần như là thẳng đứng và các tòa nhà của tu viện được xây dựng áp sát lưng vào các vách đá. 
 

Mặc dù có vẻ vô cùng hiểm trở và phức tạp, nhưng bạn có thể đi vào tu viện từ nhiều hướng khác nhau, chẳng hạn như xuyên qua khu rừng phía Tây Bắc, dọc theo con đường từ miền Nam thường được những người mộ đạo đi hay đi theo một con đường mòn dẫn qua rừng thông được trang trí sặc sỡ với nhiều cờ phướn. 

 

Hầu hết ở nơi đây các đám mây thường bao phủ tu viện và mang lại cho những người đến đây một cảm giác kỳ lạ xa xôi.

*4. Tu viện Sumela

*Tu viện Sumela được xây dựng chìm vào trong những vách đá ở thung lũng Altmdere ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ. Ở độ cao khoảng 1.200m, nó là một điểm thu hút khách du lịch chính của Vườn Quốc gia Altindere.

 

Tu viện được thành lập vào năm 386 dưới thời trị vì của hoàng đế Theodosius (375 - 395). Truyền thuyết kể lại rằng, có hai linh mục đã thực hiện những thiết kế sáng tạo và táo bạo này của mình sau khi phát hiện ra một biểu tượng kỳ diệu của Đức Mẹ đồng trinh Maria trong một hang động trên núi.  

*5. Đền thờ treo ở núi Heng, Trung Quốc

*Nằm trong một hẻm ở chân núi Heng thuộc tỉnh Sơn Tây - Trung Quốc, ngôi đền này được xây dựng phía bên vách đá cao khoảng 75m so với mặt đất. Đền thờ treo ở núi Heng được dựng lên sát theo một hành lang đá ẩm cùng những dầm gỗ chèn vào núi. 

 

Ở đây, hơn 40 căn phòng, sảnh đường với diện tích 152,5m vuông được kết nối với nhau bằng các hành lang, cầu và những lối đi lót ván được phân bố đều, có độ cân bằng rất cao. Bên trong là hơn 80 pho tượng được đúc bằng đồng, bằng sắt, những bức tượng đất sét điêu khắc và chạm khắc đá trải xuống từ các triều đại khác nhau.

 

Ngôi đền được xây dựng ở vị trí này để tránh những trận lũ khủng khiếp, lợi dụng ngọn núi như một vật bảo vệ khỏi tuyết, mưa và ánh nắng Mặt trời. Ngày nay, đây là một trong những điểm thu hút khách du lịch chính và là di tích lịch sử của khu vực Đại Đồng.



*Lưu ý: Không đặt link trong bài viết. Yêu cầu bạn đọc kỹ quy định diễn đàn trước khi post bài trên didau.org. Nếu còn sai phạm bài của bạn sẽ bị xóa và ban nick mà không cần báo trước. Thân!*

----------

